# Roger Williams University Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer*
Roger Williams University 
in Bristol, RI

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/19/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Roger Williams University, located on the coast of Bristol, RI, is a forward-thinking private university with 45 undergraduate majors and more than a dozen graduate programs spanning the liberal arts and the professions, where students become community-minded citizens through project-based, experiential learning. With small classes, direct access to faculty and boundless opportunities for real-world projects, RWU students develop the ability to think critically while simultaneously building the practical skills that today's employers demand. In addition to its 4,000 undergraduates and 300 graduate students, RWU is home to a thriving University College based in Providence as well as Rhode Island's only law school.
Roger Williams University is committed to creating and supporting an intellectual community devoted to teaching and learning and providing the opportunity for personal and intellectual growth for students, faculty and staff. The University credits much of its growth and success to the hard work and dedication of its employees.

*Job Description:*
Under the direction of the Director of Public Safety or his/her designee, the PSO ensures that the University, its students, employees, guests and licensees are safe; and all property remains secure and unharmed and that all University, division and departmental rules, regulations and directed practices and protocols are followed.

*Security Services Delivery*
PSO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the university, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property. In performing this function, PSO must directly engage the University community and its severable constituencies in enforcement and compliance policies and procedures, arming the members of the community with knowledge, direction and continual hands on support in matters of security administration, except as same are necessarily confidential strategies to ensure maximum protection against breach. Security measures are by nature, dynamic and not conducive to either rigid or exhaustive task identification but will include, by way of illustration, such measures as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests, maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed, implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate, priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay, providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of university property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the university community or any and every member and/or guest.

*Dispatch Services*
PSO will be assigned, either regular, or from time to time as needed, communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management. The dispatcher for Public Safety operates, including planned synchronization, all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division with acute focus on current deployment and emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by supervisory management.

Ability to function independently, pay close attention to detail, and prioritize multiple projects.
Ability to communicate internally with University faculty, staff, and students in a professional manner.
Ability to communicate externally with vendors (both sales and service personnel), freight carriers, and delivery people in a professional manner.
Maintain confidentiality and an atmosphere of professionalism at all times.
Maintain a professional appearance at all times.
Ability to demonstrate a positive attitude.
*Additional Functions*
As a member of the department of Public Safety, PSO shall be formally trained in all non supervisory aspects of daily operations and will, from time to time, be directed to certain projects, events and tasks that are outside of the essential functions of this position but deemed appropriate and necessary by supervisory management and within PSO's requisite performance competency. By way of illustration only, this would include making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.

*Requirements:*
High school diploma or state-authorized equivalent.
Valid driver's license.
Must be at least twenty-one years of age.
Three years of positive, progressive employment without any record of misconduct or derogation of duty on the job.
A history of lawful conduct unabridged by any criminal activity at any time, regardless of current criminal record.
CPR certification is mandatory.
*Preferred Qualifications*
Bachelor's degree in criminal justice or a closely related discipline.
Security or other related public safety experience of at least one year, which has been formally commended, is strongly preferred.
EMT certification.
_At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position._

*Additional Information:*
_Roger Williams University is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and committed to a diverse workforce. All applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law. For information on our Non-discrimination policy, visit here.
RWU prohibits all forms of discrimination on the basis of sex in its education programs and activities and is required by Title IX of the Education Amendments of 1972 (Title IX) and its implementing regulations not to discriminate in such a manner. Complaints of Title IX sexual harassment should be reported to the Title IX Coordinator at the contact information listed below. Details regarding the formal complaint process can be found here: Title IX Sexual Harassment Policy and Procedures. All complaints of sexual harassment will be taken seriously and responded to promptly. *TITLE IX COORDINATOR*: Dr. Jen Stanley, 1 Old Ferry Road, Bristol, RI 02809 / Phone Number: (401) 254-3123 /Email Address: [email protected]_
This is a Full-Time 12-month position.
3rd shift 11:00pm - 7:00am
Competitive salary & excellent benefits package including tuition benefits & generous 403(b) match 

*Application Instructions:*
Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references. In your cover letter/letter of interest, in addition to listing how your qualifications meet the requirements of the position, please include information about how you would be able to contribute to RWU's diversity, inclusivity, and equity goals.
All employees must submit a vaccination card or complete an exemption form (available upon request) in order to provide a clear and accurate picture of campus vaccine prevalence. Please be assured that RWU closely safeguards the confidentiality of employee medical information, including documentation or other confirmation of the COVID-19 vaccination.

Roger Williams University is an Equal Opportunity Employer committed to inclusive excellence and encourages applications from underrepresented populations.


----------

